# 2 yr old having problems sitting and standing back up



## brixx the pitbull (Jul 4, 2011)

i love my pit <3 and i got quite a scare when i came home from work tonight and see that he struggles to stand up. he was fine this morning and during the day my mom was at home and said he couldnt stand and just laid in his bed all day. the problem occurs with his 2 back legs. once i help him stand up, he seems fine,climb up onto the couch, walk fast and move around but has problems when he goes to sit. there are no cuts or wounds as i checked his paws and body. when he goes to sit, it seems as if something with his hip may be hurting him, he jus plops his butt on the floor and sticks his legs out to the side and really struggles like an old man when he trys to stand back up. im hoping its nothing serious but im worried for him and worried since its the 4th of july the vets might not be open  does anyone know what could be wrong with him or ever encountered something like this with their dog? also, not sure if its relevant but the night before he was farting up a storm, any advice would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Look for a tick and check him all over really good. Ticks can sometimes release a toxin that can paralyze a dog and when removed over time the dog will be fine.

Next it could be his hips, a ligament, a nerve issue, slipped disk, or a number of other things. For now keep him quiet and no jumping on or off the couch. If he is not better by Tuesday call your vet. If he is worse tomorrow go to an E vet.


----------



## brixx the pitbull (Jul 4, 2011)

performanceknls said:


> Look for a tick and check him all over really good. Ticks can sometimes release a toxin that can paralyze a dog and when removed over time the dog will be fine.
> 
> Next it could be his hips, a ligament, a nerve issue, slipped disk, or a number of other things. For now keep him quiet and no jumping on or off the couch. If he is not better by Tuesday call your vet. If he is worse tomorrow go to an E vet.


will do tomorrow morning! is there any tips on looking for ticks/removal. any tell tale signs i should look for? hes on frontline now because he contracted some fleas when i took him to a local dog park a couple times but hes almost 100% better now. thanks again for the response, if he isnt better by tomorrow or tuesday, ill be sure to take him to the vet


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

found this good link Guide to Removing Ticks | How to Remove Ticks from Your Dog you may want to keep him crated so he cant strain anything further atleast until you see an improvement or get to the vet , just a good idea to restrict movement or having him on a leash would do as well.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Good call on the ticks but it sounds like more to it than that.....has he ever been checked for hip dysplasia? I know of dogs starting as early as 9 months with dysplasia issues. See what your vet says of course but I think an Xray on his hips would be a good idea from what you are describing.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Angle that link is a bit over kill on removing a tick, lol. Just pull it out by the head or close to the skin and your done. No burning, no squishing, just pull it out. It is very simple to do if you fine one.

Let us know how your dog's doing.


----------

